

CPU-based Morphological Antialiasing source code - ukdm
http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/mlaa/?cid=sw:graphics270

======
sambeau
Is there a better video of this anywhere? It's really hard to see what
difference it makes when the video is so lo-res.

